# Diesel price in Spain



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Just paid €117.9 per Litre in Southern Spain.

117.90 EUR	=	92.68 GBP
Euro (EUR) British Pound Sterling (GBP)
1 EUR = 0.79 GBP 1 GBP = 1.27 EUR

Not sure of today's prices in the UK but Hey Ho, here it's getting better by the week.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Diesel near Avranches today €1.15.9.

Ray.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Last week. 
Paid 1.115e (displayed price) at Le Clerc supermarket in Pinto just south of Madrid. Great overnight stopover. 
The fuel station just down the road from Bilbao port, 1.114e.
Frank


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

SNP case based on Brent crude at $110 a barrel blown out of the water!

Dick


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Why is it that motorhomers are such skinflints?
They spend untold thousands of pounds on their luxury accomodation and then feel the need to seek out the cheapest fuel.
Just go with whatever you find when you need it.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Isnt £117 a litre a tad expensive? Thats over 500 quid a gallon.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

France yesterday our friends paid €1.10. 

Wobby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

€1:08 just south of Almeria

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Why is it that motorhomers are such skinflints?
> They spend untold thousands of pounds on their luxury accomodation and then feel the need to seek out the cheapest fuel.
> Just go with whatever you find when you need it.
> Gerry


The mileage I do!

If I fill up on the in the UK 75 litres currently costs:

Motorway around £105
Supermarket / Independent £92
France/Belgium/Holland £69

So, biggest saving of £35 x 10 = !

I am no tight 4rse. But if I can save £350 on 10 tanks of fuel, I'm in.

I have just fitted LPG cylinders to our motorhome. Filled them to test at our nearest Shell. Cost was 65p a litre. Just topped them up at Shell Barchon SUD at 39p a litre.

A lot of motorhomers go to France to seek only FREE Aires, are they Skintflints too!.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Why is it that motorhomers are such skinflints?
> They spend untold thousands of pounds on their luxury accomodation and then feel the need to seek out the cheapest fuel.
> Just go with whatever you find when you need it.
> Gerry


I think it is the duty of the motoring public to always by fuel at the cheapest outlet they can find. Doing that will stop some companies profiteering and ripping drivers off.

Do you also suggest we do our food shopping without regard to price levels.
Why do you think Aldi, Lidl and Pound Shops are so successful?


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

I was going to fill up in Gibralter today but the queue in was ridiculous so didn't bother,however, I paid €112.9 in LaLinea.

The price in moving down and it appears quicker than the response in the UK!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Heating oil is down as well. Just had 1000 litres delivered. 42p a litre. Was 67p a year or so ago. Thats a massive difference.


----------



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

that's a big difference from july/august 2014


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm all for the price of fuel coming down but conversely lower price is a reflection of demand (I think :?: ) and it's putting thousands of oil workers out of work-one of our sons is/was on the north sea oil rigs but been laid off


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Driving through NW Spain last week diesel prices were as low as €1.05.
Prices in Portugal around the €1.16/17 mark. 
Locals here nip across the Spanish border to fill up with Spain's cheaper fuel.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

It's a simple case that we have been hit with high fuel prices for years. Less than a £ per litre in Spain is brilliant.

Dill


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Heating oil is down as well. Just had 1000 litres delivered. 42p a litre. Was 67p a year or so ago. Thats a massive difference.


How much did he deliver into the other 'Tank' :wink: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Poland 

Today diesel £0.78/lt

It is falling 0.5p per day so I have still not filled the MH.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

72p here in Andorra.
It should be cheaper though...the difference is not as big as usual. I suspect they keep it slightly higher as we are mobbed with Spanish til after 3 Kings.


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

quote Barryd
"Heating oil is down as well. Just had 1000 litres delivered. 42p a litre. Was 67p a year or so ago. Thats a massive difference"

Where do you store that in the Kontiki then :lol:

Sorry mr song, missed your other tank post :roll:


----------

